# Diagnosis Code-What dx code



## Margaret R Williams (Oct 11, 2007)

What dx code should be used for brain fog?


----------



## MLS2 (Jul 26, 2008)

maybe 348.8 or 348.9...


----------



## dmaec (Jul 27, 2008)

I'd go with "other" symptoms - something with a code - was the patient dizzy? light headed? forgetful? headache? tingling? 
something - some other symptom


----------

